# Making myself an avatar



## Sonic0509 (Aug 27, 2011)

So...
I made many avatars before but I'm tired of having Sonic The Hedgehog avatars all the time. I also don't like any avatar-maker-made avatars. 
The one I'm using now is made from Ace Attorney sprites, as you can see, to look like me but it didn't come out as good as I wanted.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have some basic PS skills but I'm now blank on ideas, don't even know how to start. 

So could anyone suggest me any idea, anything that could be on my avatar?  I want it to be something that I'll use for like a year, not something completely random.

Thanks!


----------



## Snailface (Aug 27, 2011)

Use this. Its called "Basketball Jesus". You'll be famous if you use this avatar. Not kidding!
http://gbatemp.net/t305869-jesus-slam-dunk...tball?&st=0




I almost used it myself, but I have to stay loyal to the snail theme.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Aug 27, 2011)

Really lol'd at this one but... No, thanks xD


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 27, 2011)

Find a hot pic of haruhi thats sfw and you'll become a respected 'temper in no time.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 27, 2011)

Take a character from a show you like/a meme, maybe a pic of them making a humorous expression and you're set. If you want to spice it up, add some text.

Bam! You'll be done in no time.


----------



## Sonic0509 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Take a character from a show you like/a meme



I want something more original.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2011)

Sonic0509 said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, in some cases, there is nothing wrong in not being original and just making an avatar you can enjoy.

If you really have to go down the "original" path, though, good luck. Might I suggest a picture of J. Edgar Hoover smoking a pipe, with make-up photoshopped onto his face. I don't think anyone else has done that before.


----------

